# intricate ceiling



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

pics are a bit grainy but this ceiling has been taking a few days to finish. Light gray flats with semi gloss white trim


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

These are a little clearer


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow...very impressive work!


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

Sweet. is that all trim tex?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think so. Don't really know? I price it from the ground


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Looking good there Aaron! I did one similar to that awhile back myself and can appreciate what goes into it.


----------

